# visa processing time in free zone



## majidkorai

How long does it take to process a free zone visa ? and what steps are involved ? My employer says they got visa approval from free zone authority and submitted to immigration authorities.


----------



## majidkorai

*Somebody answer??*



majidkorai said:


> How long does it take to process a free zone visa ? and what steps are involved ? My employer says they got visa approval from free zone authority and submitted to immigration authorities.


Anybody here ???


----------



## Mkshah

*Visa approval in free zone*



majidkorai said:


> Anybody here ???


Wen I used to work in dafza it took like 3 days 
To get visa on my passport. They are really fast . 
But I got a new offer from techno park and they say it will take 
Like 2 weeks for approval . (Visa) 
Just need to know is it so ? ? 

Thanks


----------



## noms89

Is there any delay in visa release during ramadan ?
I am asking for Dubai Media City Company Visa.


----------

